# Chinook helicopter shot down in Afghanistan



## RabidAlien (Aug 6, 2011)

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/07/world/asia/07afghanistan.html

Damn.  My prayers go out to the friends/family/teammates of those involved.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 6, 2011)

Damn


----------



## mikewint (Aug 6, 2011)

How terrible, all that training/dedication gone
Sleep in peace, comrades dear,
God is near.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Coors9 (Aug 6, 2011)

Awful news


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 6, 2011)

Terrible news, my heart goes out to the families of those lost.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 7, 2011)

Condolences to their families and friends.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 7, 2011)

Terrible...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Readie (Aug 9, 2011)

Not again....
How many more are we going to lose before we realise we simply cannot win...
So much blood for **** all...
I'm so sorry for the bereaved
John


----------

